
Connectome-Specific Harmonic Waves on LSD (2017) - blast
https://qualiacomputing.com/2017/06/18/connectome-specific-harmonic-waves-on-lsd/
======
AstralStorm
Again, this is trash, already known that LSD produces increased crosstalk
between functional subunits in the brain. As seen on fMRI. Therefore the
different structure under this kind of analysis. So the causation is inverted
- you see these harmonic correlations as a result of brain activity not as a
mode of action. Wrong direction of cause and effect.

Harmonic analysis brings nothing new to the table. What are the "simple" terms
useful for? Why would criticality be the means through which psychedelics work
rather than artifact of your analysis method applied to brain with increased
inter functional unit connectivity?

Because it it's just "presence of psychedelics" or "seizure" we have tools for
these already.

You cannot jump from being a descriptive measure to constructive without a
proof. Most importantly, is the measure reversible, as in inducing same
measurement (with different means) results in similar state? In which other
states said correlations exist or not? How can we induce them?

In comparison, standard method is supported by evidence of "God helmet"
inducing signals in specific place in the brain and results of direct electric
stimulation. These do not induce any kind of oscillation behaviour nor inter
unit crosstalk like psychedelics, yet they have many similar features.

~~~
plutonorm
You're probably right. But you're being pretty negative. It's a theory that's
worth thinking about. Some smart people with PhDs are thinking along these
lines, lends it a modicum of credibility.

~~~
AstralStorm
Yes, sure, smart people with PhDs thought lobotomy was good at the time.

This is not a correct argument. You have to show validity of your measure
before posing it as a mechanism at least.

We do already suspect that psychedelics work by increasing connectivity (in
some way) between units - people with PhDs as well. While this presupposes an
even more basic albeit also complex "resonant" mechanism - with no evidence
other than its own measurement - it is tautological.

Harmonic analysis will always show you resonances and frequencies, because
that's what it is composed off. What if temporal relations matter? Magnitudes?

It's the same as with sound, look at frequency spectrum without time and
conclude that's all that matters. We have already figured out much more about
hearing and sound processing, which is complicated and adaptive since.
Likewise vision, including partial decodings. How does harmonic version help
there?

Neurons are complex enough, spiking, chemical and structure driven that this
approach is bound to be a dead end. It's simplistic, not simple.

It is akin to telling quantum physicists to just use old Born-Wiener process
interpretation.

